# February bass



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well my second favorite pond has shed all of it's ice. I figured I would wait till the afternoon sun was strongest and give it a shot. I started off using a jerk bait with no luck. I then tried a square bill and second cast caught a nice 18" bass. I missed two others before calling it a day. All in all I'm happy with catching my first soft water bass of 2016.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish! Here's some pretty smallies a friend and his bro got.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/blog.php?b=1409


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Good Fishing! You had what they wanted. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice smallies


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Hardwood you catch that pig in your infamous KVD?!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sure did


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went to one of my honey holes today for an hour and caught two more nice bass. The water is much muddier today and the wind is absolutely ripping but I did manage two nice bass one of which was a pig. It's not very often I catch good sized bass soft water in February.





















you can see the infamous red lipstick these bass have during the early spring. The muddy water called for a 1.5 in chartreuse with a black back. KVD strikes again


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking bass! I agree that the KVD squarebills are great fish catchers! Congrats!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Way to go. Nice job!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks I'm still amped up from earlier! I really wish I didn't have to finish writing and editing a paper today.


----------

